# Peanut butter pasta.



## 4meandthem (Aug 26, 2010)

1lb cooked spaghetti
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1/2 raw or frozen corn thawed
1 grated carrot
1/2 red onion small dice
1/2 cup chopped salted peanuts (not dry roasted)


For the sauce
1 cup peanut butter
3-4 tbs soy sauce
1 tbs Srihacha pepper sauce
1/2tsp garlic powder
1 tbs sesame oil

blend sauce ingrediates and add a little hot water if needed to make a smooth sauce.

Mix all ingredients together and sprinkle with chopped peanuts and cilantro


On edit:I sometimes put in leftover shredded chicken too.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 26, 2010)

i'm totally making that.  thanks !


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've never had this, but I'd like to try it.  Can you post a pic?


----------



## jabbur (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds interesting but does the pepper sauce add a lot of heat?  If so DH won't like it.  Any suggestions for toning it down?


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 26, 2010)

The sauce is not "Hot". Start with half the srihacha or eliminate and then taste/adjust before mixing with the pasta.


----------



## Robert White (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi..!!
Surprisingly yummy i don't eat quite so much peanut butter so I don't make that many recipes with it. But this was  very good.


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 27, 2010)

That seems like a great recipe to use Powdered Peanut Butter and lose 85% of the fat in the process.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 27, 2010)

The powdered peanut butter sounds interesting.
Is it a powder or has it been reconstituded with something so it has the consistancy of peanut butter?


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 27, 2010)

Its a powder so no it will not reconstitute with the same consistency of regular peanut butter since the fat has been removed.  Great for recipes where you want the flavor however.  You can click on the link for more information.


----------



## jet (Aug 27, 2010)

Not pretty, but here's my riff...


----------



## NYBrit (Oct 7, 2010)

That sounds great.  It's on my to do list now!


----------

